# Preparing Feral Cat Houses for Winter



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Winter will be here in no time. Here is a great video one type of cat houses and how to prepare them inside for winter. 

Preparing Feral Cat Houses for Winter - YouTube


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How to Take Care of Feral Cat Colonies During Winter - YouTube

Jackson Gallaxy interviews a feral cat colony caretaker from the Tree House Shelter.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

When I had the feral mama cat, I did the rubber maid container, I got a large one
because she also had kittens...
I had it on my covered patio, next to back
sliding door.
She was very grateful, she promply moved
her kittens from underneath the hood of
my old, not running chevy blazer, to 'Her'
new home...
She was a very good mama...
Four of the cats I have, came from her
litters...
I tried and tried to trap her, but she was
to smart...
She gave me a look one day and I knew
something was wrong with her...
Her look told me that she was leaving her
last litter of (weaned) kittens in my care.
She left and never returned...
I so wish I could have caught her.
Her daughter, my Snickerdoodles (torbi)
looks just like her mama.
Sorry for digressing...
I am just so happy that there are people
who care about the ferals and I am a huge
supporter of TNR.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a special momma cat! I have a lump in my throat reading her story. Taking care of ferals and semi ferals is a unique experience in its self. Bless bless bless you for your compassion with she and her kittens


----------

